
Revealed: Amazon told workers paid sick leave law doesn't cover warehouses - FireBeyond
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/may/07/amazon-warehouse-workers-coronavirus-time-off-california
======
duxup
Years ago company I worked for announced their family leave policy with much
fanfare.

I applied not long after and I was told: "It only applies to California
employees, you have to take unpaid leave."

------
hemantv
Is there a point. The flaunt all laws and regulation so easily. We might just
declare Amazon above law (both criminal and tax).

